# May need help in Ontario Canada



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

Here is the deal. I need some help. I had a deal worked out for a 1 ton slide in salter for my Ford F-250 HD 1 ton truck. Everything was great but now it seems like the deal is falling through and I have contracts that require salting.

What I'd like to discuss is if anyone has any extra 1 ton salters kicking around I can "lease" per month or "rent". I will ensure it is fully insured etc.

Worst case scenario I could use a tailgate salter if no one has a slide in salter.

I understand this is a long shot I'm just hoping someone around here has been in my shoes at one time and will consider giving me a hand this year. I got mouths to feed too 

Call me on my cell please or email me if you can help.

John
416-795-8547 
[email protected]


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Have you tried looking on autotrader or kijiji? Im sure you can find one for $1-2000... May need a little work but why not...


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah I'm finding lots of tailgate salters for that price but I'd like to see a 1 ton... 

I figure this might be a good opportunity for everyone if I can "rent" one. The salter owner will get money and still own the salter.

Just a thought. I'm in a jam...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

How much salt are you planning to spread/storm?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Dave,

I'm guessing somewhere between 15 and 30 tons. 

I had all of my finances worked out (going through a divorce, she got half) and when this salter deal fell through it tossed a major wrench into the system.

A good friend of mine killed himself two years ago. He owned a very successful landscaping company. His Ex Wife got the company. She is letting the company go, she doesn't want it. The books are so messed up she cant sell it for what its really worth. 

Anyways, I have a camper trailer I was selling and she seen that and said she wanted it and offered to trade me a slide in box salter for the trailer. We met, shook hands etc and the deal was finalized. Now it seems like she is backing out and here I am with contracts to provide salting along with plowing. Chances of me selling my trailer in time to get the salter are slim and because of the divorce I no longer have the financial reserve to go out and buy a salter.

Boy am I stressed!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

drivewaydoctor;821108 said:


> I'm guessing somewhere between 15 and 30 tons.


Are you sure? Thats allot of salt to be spreading with a pick-up... that'll be a full night just spreading right there IMO...

What are you plowing all this with? I dont see much of anything in your sig?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I could be off by a little but I'm not sure. I have contracts that require salting every time I plow. If I plow 15 times this winter then they get salted 15 times. I also might have a very large contract that I'm not sure I'm ready for. I may need to hire brokers to assist or bring in another company to help.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL i see, total of 15-30 tons.... I thought you meant 15-30 tons per night :laughing:


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

My Ram is my plow. I know, before you jump on the fact its a 1500 its not a normal 1500... It was owned by a US Army mechanic (I imported it) and it is all jacked with heavy duty suspension, tranny etc. Its an extended cab with 8 foot box. I took it to Dodge for service last year and they guy said he couldnt believe its a 1500... 

My ford will be the salting truck, no plow. It was a city of Vaughn truck and is very strong.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes total 15 to 30 for the season.... lol

I gotta run, if you know of anyone that can help please pass them my phone number. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;821121 said:


> LOL i see, total of 15-30 tons.... I thought you meant 15-30 tons per night :laughing:


So did I. 15-30 ton/tear is an easy deal for a tailgate spreader plus you can see way better when backing up with a tailgate spreader. I don't have anything that will suit you but if I hear of anything I'll let you know.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

JD Dave;821129 said:


> So did I. 15-30 ton/tear is an easy deal for a tailgate spreader plus you can see way better when backing up with a tailgate spreader. I don't have anything that will suit you but if I hear of anything I'll let you know.


Ok dave thanks man. any help would be greatly appreciated. im at my witt's end. i know i will dump probably 1 to 2 tons of salt per storm. thats why i figured a tailgate would be too small. at this point i will take anything so i will have peace of mind knowing i can deliver what i agreed to in writing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

tailgate it up bud, you are not going to find anyone that wants to rent you one, sorry, but it just isn't worth it.

My first year I had a 6 cf snoway tailgate spreader and we put alot of salt through that thing. You need a helper though, to shake it!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

drivewaydoctor;821233 said:


> Ok dave thanks man. any help would be greatly appreciated. im at my witt's end. i know i will dump probably 1 to 2 tons of salt per storm. thats why i figured a tailgate would be too small. at this point i will take anything so i will have peace of mind knowing i can deliver what i agreed to in writing.


1-2 tons is not alot of salt a night, easily do that with a tailgate.

What would your price range be then to purchase a tailgate spreader?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;821115 said:


> Are you sure? Thats allot of salt to be spreading with a pick-up... that'll be a full night just spreading right there IMO...


No its not Jon does that per truck 2 yards at a time. :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

ha, we do alot more then that per truck per night. Stupid townhome driveways and front steps eat alot of it.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Right it was 3ish or almost 4. Arnts guy Rock you are lucky to have them so close. U need someone with a bigger truck to salt your places. :waving:


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Pristine PM ltd;821957 said:


> ha, we do alot more then that per truck per night. Stupid townhome driveways and front steps eat alot of it.


You guys put down more then 15 ton per event with each pickup?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;822197 said:


> You guys put down more then 15 ton per event with each pickup?


Someday Jon will figure out it's cheaper to plow 4" then melt it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

no no, we put down between 7.5 and 10 per truck, depending on the route. I was saying alot more then 1 to 2 tons per truck.

One day Dave, one day. When the contract says "salt included", that means that I salt it none stop every inch right?

Get the bigger truck, and we will see DaveGrassman.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;822221 said:


> no no, we put down between 7.5 and 10 per truck, depending on the route. I was saying alot more then 1 to 2 tons per truck.
> 
> One day Dave, one day. When the contract says "salt included", that means that I salt it none stop every inch right?
> 
> Get the bigger truck, and we will see DaveGrassman.


I thought salt included meant, use as little as possible.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

so you go thru about 40 Ton per event?

Thats impressive Jon, alotta salt... And everyone says I salt heavy LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We actually go through alot more, but that is just in our trucks. Thanks God for credit accounts.

Dave, yeah, I wish it did! Stupid eves drip water 24/7 from the ice dams and the property managers blame us, so even more salt gets used then is fair.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. Problem solved. I pick up my 8' AirFlo stainless on Saturday.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;822283 said:


> Thanks guys. Problem solved. I pick up my 8' AirFlo stainless on Saturday.


Good news.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

What did you pay and how old is it? Shape?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Salter is only I think 3 years old.

Its from the deal I thought was falling through... I paid nothing for it... I traded a camper trailer for it...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

sounds good, good luck with the install. Are you doing it yourself or 4wd?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Pristine PM ltd;822321 said:


> sounds good, good luck with the install. Are you doing it yourself or 4wd?


My buddy is a mechanic at Walker Equipment. When I need plow/salter work done it costs me beer....

Here are my two trucks... I'm beside myself trying to decide which to use for the salter... The Dodge is in much better shape than the ford...

In both photos the trucks have 3000 pounds of liquid in the boxes...



















The Dodge Ram 1500 is an American truck. Ya don't see too many 1500s with the extended cab and 8' box here.

The ford is a city of Vaughn truck. Its a tank but it needs an e-test to get plated again. I'm considering just selling it if I put the salter in my dodge.

Suggestions? Comments?


----------

